
Peter Thiel to Donate $1.25M in Support of Donald Trump - jp8000
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/10/16/technology/peter-thiel-donald-j-trump.html
======
knodi123
Amazing. Trump has stated that he wants to appoint supreme court justices who
can reverse the legalization of gay marriage, and that he personally opposes
it...

Guess Thiel is a single-issue voter?

------
sawthat
Time for YC to take a stand and cut this guy loose.

~~~
yohui
For context, Peter Thiel is a part-time partner at Y Combinator.

Reference:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Thiel#Y_Combinator](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Thiel#Y_Combinator)

Source: [http://blog.ycombinator.com/welcome-
peter](http://blog.ycombinator.com/welcome-peter)

------
proc0
He might as well burn that money. Talk about bad investing.

~~~
raldi
People said the same thing about Brexit just days before it happened.

------
infinotize
What is the point? He must know that Trump won't win.

~~~
raldi
Even Nate Silver says Trump has about a 10% chance of winning. This could be
as simple as Thiel expecting to get more than $12.5M worth of value out of the
investment if that happens.

------
muglug
That sounds like a lot, but it's still $23.75M less than he donated to
Clinkle.

~~~
randycupertino
Whatever happened to clinkle? Is it still around?

------
myth_buster
Kudos for putting the money where the mouth is but I think he is living in a
capitalistic illusion or perhaps being stuck between devil and the high sea.

------
banhfun
He's putting his Gawker money to good use.

~~~
CalChris
Thiel spent money on the Gawker suit. He receives nothing. Moreover, the
plaintiffs have received nada yet and will probably receive nada after losing
the appeal. Thiel will then be out a chunk of change but the Gawker flagship
is out of business. Meanwhile Thiel is definitely out.

Stealthily bankrolling the Gawker suit seems like a pointless waste of money
on his part. The Trump thing makes him look even more foolish.

~~~
FireBeyond
And Bollea, who was the aggrieved party, is likely to receive nothing, either.

That whole affair left a dirty taste in my mouth. Denton and Gawker were
textbook tabloid trash, but so many events pointed to Thiel being a puppet
master pulling the strings (and Denton, however scummy, has a right to face
his 'accuser'):

\- after securing a win, withdrawing the cause that would have allowed
Gawker's insurance to cover the damages (partially), thereby largely removing
both Gawker and Denton's ability to pay damages, and;

\- after Denton offered Bollea a share of Gawker, to be used so Bollea would
get a share of the proceeds of the sale of Gawker (in light of the above), AND
Bollea accepted this, a few words from Thiel-funded lawyers, and this, too,
was withdrawn.

\- Bollea settled with the person who actually leaked the tape to Gawker for
FIVE THOUSAND DOLLARS. And instead got THIRTY THOUSAND TIMES that as an award
from Gawker. Who wants to guess if his (or Thiel's, one and the same) lawyers
didn't want a settlement?

------
eyeareque
Maybe he just needed another write off?

------
cageface
PG doesn't get to publicly disavow Trump AND keep this guy on the YC board.
Which is it going to be?

~~~
falsestprophet
_" PG doesn't get to publicly disavow Trump AND keep this guy on the YC
board."_

Why not? People who disagree can do business and even be friends.

~~~
postcarnival
> even be friends.

Unless you're voting for Trump. In that case get out of here you deplorable
racist bigot!

------
pesenti
I upvoted the story and then it got removed. Then I submitted it myself and it
got flagged and killed despite getting many points. Then it was submitted
again, made the front page, but just got removed from the front page... What's
going on?

~~~
myth_buster
Flagged again. Oh boy!

~~~
randycupertino
Hackernews hates politics posts on the front page. They don't want to be seen
as partisan.

------
rpiguy
Nothing like groupthink and a little dismissive condescension to make for
discourse.

------
rtx
Good to see Thiel standing against corruption. As an Indian I am scared of
Clinton.

